# confused over nvdia card or amd card



## sujeet2555 (Feb 17, 2016)

i have bought recently ASUS B150M Plus DDR4+i5 6500+ Gskill 8GB DDR4 Ram .after reading the manual closely i came to know that it support AMD crossfireX technolgy and has two pciex16 sockets.

i have to buy a graphic card now and confused if i should buy a amd card so that i can add a card in future .or should i buy a nvidia card .i was going to buy  GTX970 but after this knowing about crossfire ,i thought to ask others about the same .should i buy r9 380 but there is only 4-5k diffrence between these two or should i buy gtx970 that may last for some years without having to have a need for upgrading.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2016)

A single powerful GPU is always better unless you're planning on some eXtreme gaming. So go for GTX 970.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 17, 2016)

^ I second that. Multi GPU Setup often has to rely a lot on the support for CrossFire or SLI per game.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Feb 17, 2016)

i am not into playing with ultra settings .It's okay to play with some visual settings off with playable frame rate at HD.i was going to buy gtx970 so that it can play games in future and don't have to upgrade frequently.
  also i was not going to buy two amd cards right now to play in crossfire .i was asking if i buy a amd card and in future if it struggle to give  playable frame rate .i would buy another card to play in crossfire.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 17, 2016)

That mobo isn't meant for multi-GPU setups. Second slot is x4. Multi-GPU is only best with high end mobos.


----------



## avffat1 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've got the Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X, a little more expensive but worth the money and one of the best out there right now.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 18, 2016)

avffat1 said:


> I've got the Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X, a little more expensive but worth the money and one of the best out there right now.



Boy.. you registered to only answer this post ?


----------



## sujeet2555 (Feb 18, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> That mobo isn't meant for multi-GPU setups. Second slot is x4. Multi-GPU is only best with high end mobos.



i understand and i have already set my eyes on gtx970.


----------



## Kaltrops (Feb 18, 2016)

Why don't you wait for the new Pascal cards to release?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 18, 2016)

avffat1 said:


> I've got the Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X, *a little more expensive* but worth the money and one of the best out there right now.




It costs around 2.5 times the price of a GTX 970.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Feb 18, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Why don't you wait for the new Pascal cards to release?



when will it be released ? does it will fit in my budget or  will it be nvidia flagship card that cost too much.


----------



## Kaltrops (Feb 18, 2016)

sujeet2555 said:


> when will it be released ? does it will fit in my budget or  will it be nvidia flagship card that cost too much.


I'm not sure. Probably April/May. I would wait if I were you. I also think the newer cards will offer more affordable tiers. So if you can afford a 970, then hopefully you will be able to afford Pascal.

I might even sell my 970 for one.


----------



## avffat1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks *Ricky* for the forum welcome. I joined because I moved to India last year and thought this would be a good place to share knowledge. I have a desktop back in the states with a Titan X but unfortunately it couldn't make the trip so my brothers inherited it. Using a laptop these days. Was reminiscing as much as anything, gave a great gaming experience but yes, a lot more expensive than the GTX970 now I've compared prices, maybe more than double. Hence why I'm so sore about leaving it behind.


----------



## Kaltrops (Feb 19, 2016)

avffat1 said:


> Thanks *Ricky* for the forum welcome. I joined because I moved to India last year and thought this would be a good place to share knowledge. I have a desktop back in the states with a Titan X but unfortunately it couldn't make the trip so my brothers inherited it. Using a laptop these days. Was reminiscing as much as anything, gave a great gaming experience but yes, a lot more expensive than the GTX970 now I've compared prices, maybe more than double. Hence why I'm so sore about leaving it behind.


I'm sorry, what's your point?

Oh and welcome.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 20, 2016)

avffat1 said:


> Thanks *Ricky* for the forum welcome. I joined because I moved to India last year and thought this would be a good place to share knowledge. I have a desktop back in the states with a Titan X but unfortunately it couldn't make the trip so my brothers inherited it. Using a laptop these days. Was reminiscing as much as anything, gave a great gaming experience but yes, a lot more expensive than the GTX970 now I've compared prices, maybe more than double. Hence why I'm so sore about leaving it behind.



Well, from this reply, I now know you are not just another human bot , welcome aboard .. I guess you will be regular here


----------



## avffat1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Haha, no worries bud. I was a bit eager with my first post, shouldn't have jumped in. The Titan GTX and GTX970 are in completely different price brackets so my comment wasn't too useful. Looks like the GTX970 is highly rated and has more than descent specs for the money so would be a good choice.


----------



## saikiasunny (Feb 23, 2016)

As you are not going for ultra settings the The gtx 970 should be good enough for a couple of years of high end gaming. Multi gpu setup will not benefit you much for the resolution you are targeting. 
Waiting for a newer computer technology is never a wise choice. Better go for the present best and upgrade it later.


----------



## shijilt (Feb 23, 2016)

I think Nvidia is better than AMD


----------

